# casting lexan?



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a few esko style diving lips, and i want to make more of them. Has anyone ever casted lexan? Thanks, Clayton.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting question. That would be great for making built in line tie lips.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

You can use the alumilite RTV to make the mold. and to cast the lip use amazing clear cast.That stuff is great you can also use it as a top coat.I did this to make some lips from a 7 1/2" grandma bait turn out great.I hope this helps you out Clayton.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1501780]You can use the alumilite RTV to make the mold. and to cast the lip use amazing clear cast.That stuff is great you can also use it as a top coat.I did this to make some lips from a 7 1/2" grandma bait turn out great.I hope this helps you out Clayton.[/quote]

Mark, how long did the clear cast take to "set up" on the diving lips you made??? I read it takes 24 to 36 hours to cure all the way when used as a top coat. Thanks again, Clayton.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

It did take a while lol that being the down side.But it did turn out very nice.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info Mark! May have to give it a try


----------

